# Plus/Minus keys change WB not Exposure



## Richard Martin (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm running LRCC  2015.6.1 on both my desktop and laptop. The laptop is Win7 64 bit Home Premium, the desktop is Win7 64 bit Professional.

On the laptop the plus and minus keys change Exposure both using the keys on the main keyboard and the number pad on the right side. 

On the desktop using the plus and minus keys changes Color Temperature. 
When using LR 5.7 on the desktop the keys work as they should and change Exposure.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 12, 2016)

The +/- keys change the last slider that you clicked on. I'm pretty sure they have always worked that way. You must have clicked on Colour Temperature on your desktop machine at some point. Click on the Exposure label and see what those keys then do.


----------



## Richard Martin (Sep 13, 2016)

BINGO!
Thanks Hal


----------

